# "Reminiscing" Challenge Winner



## Chesters Daughter (Jan 23, 2013)

The winner of the "Reminiscing" challenge is Gumby, who will receive the Laureate title this month. She will also get to select the theme for our next challenge.


----------



## Chesters Daughter (Jan 23, 2013)

Congratulations for a truly deserved win, Sis! Supremely well done!


----------



## Lewdog (Jan 23, 2013)

Congrats, I think it was one of the ones I voted for.  I'll take my bribe money in small unmarked non-sequential bills.


----------



## Ariel (Jan 23, 2013)

Grats, Gumby!  I thought yours was really really good.


----------



## Bloggsworth (Jan 23, 2013)

Once again no link to the winning poem...


----------



## Cran (Jan 23, 2013)

Was there ever any doubt? Congrats Gumby.


----------



## IanMGSmith (Jan 23, 2013)

Well done Gumby.

Ian


----------



## toddm (Jan 23, 2013)

congrats, nice to rub elbows with talent : )
---todd


----------



## Gumby (Jan 23, 2013)

Thanks guys.  Very kind.


----------



## Vitaly Ana (Jan 24, 2013)

Well deserved indeed. Congrats Cindy!!

:listening_headphone


----------



## Dunluchyn (Jan 25, 2013)

Well done, love your work


----------



## Gumby (Jan 28, 2013)

Thank you Vitaly and dunluchyn.  Much appreciated!


----------

